# Yet another stolen CAT



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Motorhome is parked on driveway not far from bedroom window, but did not hear a thing. Coming home yesterday evening, noticed drivers door mirror had been knocked out of position which made me suspicious as it is parked quite close to fence that side and we always get in and out of the nearside doors.

At first I couldn't see anything amiss but suddenly thought CAT! and sure enough the whole exhaust system is missing. Unbolted at the flange and all the supporting straps cut. 

Has anybody found a way of preventing multiple thefts? Reading the posts of similar unfortunate incidents, it would appear that most thefts are from compounds, dealers, or at home - but not while actually using the van. Am I right?

If so then the protection needs to be most effective when parked up and not in use. I am thinking of using a concrete block on the driveway where the van is parked so that when the van is driven over it there is no room to remove the CAT. Has anybody else tried this at all? 

Any other suggestions would be welcome, as my concern is that as soon as I get the new Exhaust fitted, they will be back to do it again. I don't think that a strap around the CAT tied to the bodywork with cable will deter them. They seem to be very professional and I suspect came with all the equipment they would need.

Fortunately there is no other obvious damage - they just wanted the CAT.


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

Hi,

Sorry to hear your bad news, I park my heavy trailer right up near the acess area in question, I then crawl underneath and fit a heavy duty wheel clamp to the trailer wheel by the exhaust.

Probably over the top and if determine they will find a way, but I can only try to make it as difficult as possible. By the way nice motorhome.


----------



## tulsehillboys (Jul 22, 2010)

Bastards - makes you want to wire it up to the mains!


----------



## 1neil (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi Charisma,

Sorry to hear that!

What about these cable locks with 100db alarms? The cable could be wrapped around the CAT and the chassis. They say the cable can be up to 20m long!

http://www.ultrasecuredirect.com/ac...ain_Key.html?gclid=CLuxh921sa4CFQcRfAodg2MoRA


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

Thanks Guys

Anybody had a CAT stolen twice? What security did they manage to bypass the second time?


----------



## WingPete (Jan 29, 2006)

*Acid Bath*

Try an acid bath, placed under the CAT, with a warning notice to the effect that you will not be held liable for intruders splashing the acid over themselves, or otherwise coming to grief through their intrusive actions.
:twisted:

Of course, you might substitute acid with water !!

Just to be safe from the legalities :roll:


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

sorry to hear this, bloody animals.
Can I ask, if you dont mind, the straps were cut, but what about the bolts were they cut or just undone and were they left on the ground.
what age is the van and what is the ground clearance.I ask all this as there has to be a way to prevent this.surely our combined knowledge could think of something.
something along the lines of including the exhuast into the alarm system,having it wired so that on cutting or disconnecting it will activate the alarm.should be simple to all our electronic chappies.

now I challenge members to come up with an answer. :evil: :evil: :evil: :evil:

cabby


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

This must work if you can position both items to alert you.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/A9-WIRELE...pt=UK_Burglar_Alarms&var=&hash=item80142625a3

Ray.


----------



## commuter (Jul 13, 2011)

looking at the link 1neil sent what about a ground anchor in the drive and using an alarmed chain/cable to fasten the cat to it ....... of course don't forget to remove before driving away 8O


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

nice one Ray, but we need something that activates the hazard lights so that people know where the alarm is coming from and look.

cabby


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Remove it*

Hi, 
As stated in prev post the only low cost/no cost option is to remove the cat and store in a safe place

Only takes a few mins - 3 nuts to remove and slacken a pipe clamp then pull off the rubbers (a spray of silicon helps)

This is only viable if you are fit/able to carry this out and can accept that each time you park/store your van you add this to the list of jobs to do 
Option 2 is the remove cat and fit a cat bypass pipe - I described this with photos in a prev post cost me less than £30

The pipe has been on the van for a few weeks with no obvious sign of fitting ie no smoke etc and no effect on performance

A member of the forum was offering to supply a bypass pipe to those who enquired

Regards Ray


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

How about a bicycle alarm could one be adapted, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Charisma said:


> Motorhome is parked on driveway not far from bedroom window, but did not hear a thing. Coming home yesterday evening, noticed drivers door mirror had been knocked out of position which made me suspicious as it is parked quite close to fence that side and we always get in and out of the nearside doors.
> 
> At first I couldn't see anything amiss but suddenly thought CAT! and sure enough the whole exhaust system is missing. Unbolted at the flange and all the supporting straps cut.
> 
> ...


If I lived in your area Charisma.
I would use one of these suitably charged............................

http://www.solwayfeeders.com/produc...ogle&utm_medium=products&utm_campaign=froogle

Ray.


----------



## DaveJane (Jan 28, 2011)

> Anybody had a CAT stolen twice? What security did they manage to bypass the second time?


If you have a Strikeback alarm fitted then you probably have the socket at the back of your van to plug in an accessory loop to protect Bikes, trailer etc.

Could a long cable from this socket be wrapped around the exhaust and cat? I think this would work when the exhaust is cold but maybe Eddie could develop a cable that would withstand the heat of a hot Cat and be permanently left in place.

Just a thought. I would buy one Eddie.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Nice try Alan, but see my previous comment about awareness.

cabby


----------



## Oscarmax (Mar 3, 2011)

I have just had a evil thought, I can purchase razor wire from my local farm store, it is galvanise so blend nicely with the exhaust system (must be tidy, no shortCUTS) :twisted: 

I can now wrap this around the system, and the plus point (most important) I can drive of safely without disconecting the device.

PS anyone want to go halve on the razor wire.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

cabby said:


> sorry to hear this, bloody animals.
> Can I ask, if you dont mind, the straps were cut, but what about the bolts were they cut or just undone and were they left on the ground.
> what age is the van and what is the ground clearance.I ask all this as there has to be a way to prevent this.surely our combined knowledge could think of something.
> something along the lines of including the exhuast into the alarm system,having it wired so that on cutting or disconnecting it will activate the alarm.should be simple to all our electronic chappies.
> ...


Hi Cabby

They left it all clean and tidy - no evidence on the floor of anything having happened, and the bolts were removed. Van is 4 months old and we have only used it for a week so far.

Ground clearance is too big and thats the problem, you can slip right underneath and work away to your hearts content without any hindrance. Hence the idea of a concrete block in the centre of the driveway about 6 - 8" high to make it impossible to get to the straps, bolts, and drop it down to get it out.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I know what you mean but don't you think anything kicking up a racket might cause them to move on? Better than nothing at least? Alan.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

I do agree Alan, but am looking for an answer that maybe would be of help to the rest of us as well. something that could be fitted to the van.

cabby


----------



## bktayken (Oct 11, 2008)

*Stolen cat*

You need something to stop them getting underneath fortunatly my Knaus has little ground clearance so very difficult to work on underneath.
How about this ..get a couple of pallets or more as required nail them together to give you about 4inches of clearance under the van place them on the spot where you normally park and your cat is situated ***** them into the ground and maybe put a few flags in the pallet opening to make it difficult to move them. 
If your a bit handy you could box them in as a feature of some sort.

Just a thought

Brian


----------



## motorhomedepot (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi 
we posted regarding this a little while ago.
Some of our customers had there cats stolen so we used the old flanges welded them to a straight piece of pipe and fitted that whilst the vehicle was in storage or left on the drive and swapped them over and fitted the cat when the vehicle was going to be used.Its generally an easy job to swap over especially if someone can steal it off of your drive and are inexpensive to make.


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

I've had a look under my Merc 316cdi and there is a sump guard and aluminium heat guards surrounding the CAT so I don't think it will be an easy removal jod 8O - I hope 8O


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

*Re: Stolen cat*



bktayken said:


> You need something to stop them getting underneath fortunatly my Knaus has little ground clearance so very difficult to work on underneath.
> How about this ..get a couple of pallets or more as required nail them together to give you about 4inches of clearance under the van place them on the spot where you normally park and your cat is situated ***** them into the ground and maybe put a few flags in the pallet opening to make it difficult to move them.
> If your a bit handy you could box them in as a feature of some sort.
> 
> ...


Hi Brian

Yes that was the sort of idea I had in mind, only using concrete to make it more permanent. Only works at home though, but I was trying to find out if anybody had a CAT stolen while out and about, or just in Storage / At Home / unused for a while?


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

motorhomedepot said:


> Hi
> we posted regarding this a little while ago.
> Some of our customers had there cats stolen so we used the old flanges welded them to a straight piece of pipe and fitted that whilst the vehicle was in storage or left on the drive and swapped them over and fitted the cat when the vehicle was going to be used.Its generally an easy job to swap over especially if someone can steal it off of your drive and are inexpensive to make.


Good idea, but I wonder if they would notice that the CAT was missing? They took the whole of my exhaust system. Just unbolted the flange and cut the straps.

In the dark and working quickly, they might not be that clever.


----------



## Charisma (Apr 17, 2008)

richardjames said:


> I've had a look under my Merc 316cdi and there is a sump guard and aluminium heat guards surrounding the CAT so I don't think it will be an easy removal jod 8O - I hope 8O


Hi Richard

That sounds brilliant - a sort of sump cover / guard that fits over the whole thing and takes a lot of screws to remove which could even be tamper-proof!!

All we want now is for somebody to design and make it available at a reasonable price


----------



## gonewalkabout (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi Sorry to hear another one gone. I have just had the same happen to me - taken from my Peugeot Boxer parked on a secure storage site. Essex police today reported 114 cats stolen this month already. I have now moved to a different site - Cassoa Gold rated. I was moving anyway - just brought the move forward a week.
With regard to a replacement cat, I decided not loose my NCB so looked for the best price and something immediately available. (Local dealer advised there was a delay in getting replacements). The local Halfords Autocentre charged me £528 and had it couried for next day fitting. Excellent service. Still expensive, but less than half the price of main dealer. So could be worth investigating.


----------



## motorhomedepot (Aug 18, 2011)

I think the last Boxer cat we did was under £300.00 fitted 
I could find out if you wish to send me details of your vehicle a let you know where you could obtain it from


----------



## rugbyken (Jan 16, 2006)

i park with drivers side wheel almost up against a wall would make it very difficult to get under from the front,
but has any one heard of any problem's abroad spain portugal etc or does someone sleeping in the van prevent the theft??


----------



## colpot (Jun 9, 2008)

I felt ok with the Rapido as it was low to the ground. The Hymer has more clearance but I cant see the CAT - anyone know whereabouts it should be?


----------



## andygyp (Dec 9, 2010)

We live in a small village and the motorhome owners have been targetted by these, know what I would like to call them but too much of a lady. Ours was stolen as were several others in the village in one night. They came back a week or so later and took more.
My husband is now going to try and describe what he has done to try and stop this happening again. It may help you it may not.
He has made a cylinder clamp to go around the cat made of stainless steel with stainless wires long enough to wrap around the chassis fixed to the clamp with sheer off bolts. For when on site he has made a metal box which folds flat for transport and is then put under motorhome and pulled up into a box with fits inside the cavity of the heat shield for the cat converter. The folds are locked in place and a independant alarm is fitted.
When parked on the drive he has made a steel barrier which runs along the side of the motorhome which is locked to post that are countersunk into the concrete drive. That is also alarmed. Ivan Adria Twin


----------



## locrep (Dec 5, 2011)

Could be worth looking at this system..

http://deepredmotorhome.com/security.html


----------

